# Transformatori >  transformatoru eļļa

## serotonine

kur tadu dabut??

----------


## Raimonds1

Vispirms izlasi šo
PHB bīstamība
Polihlorētie bifenili ir noturīgas organiskas izcelsmes piesārņojošas vielas, kas gadu desmitiem uzkrājas vidē. Tās ir bīstamas cilvēka veselībai un var izraisīt nervu sistēmas bojājumus, vēzi, radīt iedzimtus defektus, auglības problēmas. Ja izlīst PHB saturoša eļļa, ja PHB saturošās iekārtas tiek pamestas vai vienkārši pārstrādātas metāllūžņos, eļļa un piesārņotie metāli nonāk augsnē un ūdenī. No piesārņotajiem ūdeņiem polihlorētie bifenili uzkrājas zivīs, vēlāk nonāk arī cilvēku un plēsēju organismā, tādējādi izraisot nopietnas veselības problēmas.
PHB avoti
PHB ir nedegoši un kavē citu vielu degšanu; tie ir bioloģiski inerti; tie ir dielektriķi. Tas arī nosaka to plašo izmantošanu ar enerģētiku saistītās nozarēs. Polihlorēto bifenilu saturošo atkritumu avots galvenokārt ir bijušajā PSRS ražotie un no Austrumeiropas valstīm importētie kondensatori un transformatori; gandrīz visi kondensatori, kas tiek izmantoti elektropārvades tīklos un dažādās ražošanas nozarēs. PHB avots var būt arī PSRS laikā ražotie mazas jaudas kondensatori luminiscences spuldzēs, smēreļļas, krāsas, lakas, kas savulaik tika izmantotas specifiskiem mērķiem, piemēram, augstā temperatūrā noturīgās krāsas vai krāsas kuģu krāsošanai.
http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=pol ... DcountryLV

----------


## mishka

interesanti.. tad sanak, ka visa PSRS tehnika ir baigi neveseliigaa, ja?   ::   ::

----------


## serotonine

biju informets. netaisos laistiities, vai ieziest sev dibenu ar so ellju. pieliesu karbu neona trafam un hermetiski aiztaisisu.

----------


## juris90

> Vispirms izlasi šo
> PHB bīstamība
> Polihlorētie bifenili ir noturīgas organiskas izcelsmes piesārņojošas vielas, kas gadu desmitiem uzkrājas vidē. Tās ir bīstamas cilvēka veselībai un var izraisīt nervu sistēmas bojājumus, vēzi, radīt iedzimtus defektus, auglības problēmas. Ja izlīst PHB saturoša eļļa, ja PHB saturošās iekārtas tiek pamestas vai vienkārši pārstrādātas metāllūžņos, eļļa un piesārņotie metāli nonāk augsnē un ūdenī. No piesārņotajiem ūdeņiem polihlorētie bifenili uzkrājas zivīs, vēlāk nonāk arī cilvēku un plēsēju organismā, tādējādi izraisot nopietnas veselības problēmas.
> PHB avoti
> PHB ir nedegoši un kavē citu vielu degšanu; tie ir bioloģiski inerti; tie ir dielektriķi. Tas arī nosaka to plašo izmantošanu ar enerģētiku saistītās nozarēs. Polihlorēto bifenilu saturošo atkritumu avots galvenokārt ir bijušajā PSRS ražotie un no Austrumeiropas valstīm importētie kondensatori un transformatori; gandrīz visi kondensatori, kas tiek izmantoti elektropārvades tīklos un dažādās ražošanas nozarēs. PHB avots var būt arī PSRS laikā ražotie mazas jaudas kondensatori luminiscences spuldzēs, smēreļļas, krāsas, lakas, kas savulaik tika izmantotas specifiskiem mērķiem, piemēram, augstā temperatūrā noturīgās krāsas vai krāsas kuģu krāsošanai.
> http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=pol ... DcountryLV


 tev bija minets ka transformatoru ellja nedeg, to nu gan es gribetu noliegt jo ir redzets ka vinja deg, pat kvepi no vinjas nenak un deg vinja nedaudz sliktak par benzinu.

----------


## serotonine

DEG, NEDEG - VIENALGA!!!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   kur dabut vai ar ko aizstat???

----------


## Jon

Mazjaudas 10 kV transformators vēl nav tas, kas jāslīcina eļļā. Bet dabūt var visās saimniecībās, kas lieto augstsprieguma transformatorus, piem., nospert Latvenergo (tā kādreiz darīja). Bet es to neesmu teicis...

----------


## Vinchi

Piezvani šiem:

http://www.adbaltic.lv/portal/index.php ... mitstart=3

http://www.fuchs-latvia.lv/products.php?grupa=22

http://www.unitedoils.lv/

----------


## kaross

varbūt ir kādi jauni varianti parādījušies? man arī vajadzīga.   ::

----------


## next

> varbūt ir kādi jauni varianti parādījušies? man arī vajadzīga.


 Cik daudz vajag?
Kaadu glaazi vareeja no padomjlaiku auto indukcijas spoles izliet.

----------


## kaross

vajag daudz. virs 10l.

----------


## juris90

> vajag daudz. virs 10l.


 ja nav noslepums, tad ko tu slicinasi eļļā?

----------


## kaross

Motoru. eksperimentiem. parbaudisim dīzeļa izturību. ar tīru atrabotku arī viņi iet, bet gribās ko interesantu pamēģināt.

----------


## juris90

> Motoru. eksperimentiem. parbaudisim dīzeļa izturību. ar tīru atrabotku arī viņi iet, bet gribās ko interesantu pamēģināt.


 dizelis ar mehanisko sukni iet ar transformatoru eļļu tapat kaa ar dizeļdegvielu jau ir parbaudits. tikai cik ir noskaidrots transformatoru eļļa diezgan ātri saēd gumijas, vinjas visas paliek jēlas, tākā jēlgumija.
p.s. jūnijā varetu dabut eļļu, bet tagad vel ne.

----------

